# FS: 3 Tiger Crays



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

FS: 3 tiger crays 4" Beautiful crayfish have in my 110G with Malawi cichlids with NO problems they leave your fish alone here is link since they are hiding and I cant get a picture exactly like he one shown $30 for all 3 http://www.crazycrays.com/i//rainbow_tiger.jpg


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it $30 for each? or the 3 of them. Do u knnow how many males and females u got?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I have no idea but its $30 for all 3 they are pretty big like around 4" very cool crays there has to be a female in there I asked for at least 1 when I got them originally paid 19.99 each for them and its hard to find them


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Reason for selling I got a Australian Chorax destructor cray electric blue close to 8" and he will eat them lol but not my fish he is nice lol


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

good with other crays?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I have some smaller electric blue crays in there too nothing has happened as long as you have a group not just 1


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

i have one 4inch blue cray which my gf love to death, but i want to add maybe 1-2 more in there... i love the tiger crays


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

you can try


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

=P i dunno let me do some risk analysis 1st ahah


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah I guess


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

!!!!!!!Bump for nice Crays


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I wanted to get this ones but i order from Mykiss and he told me they are on their way  I do have one but i have her alone, from what i have read they are peacefull


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

No problem Claudia Thanks for your interest and yes they are peacefull


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

the problem i have with crays, is the get eaten by the other crays when the molt.... so it always works out to one for me. any reason why this might be?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

need better hiding places I have never had a problem if you have too many in a small tank and nowhere to hide they like to dig under rocks I have a 110 and have nine in there + 3 tiger crays and 1 large 8" australian electric blue that just molted with my peacock/ haps I have Holey rock and deep coral gravel Fake plants for them to hang on too and a log to crawl into


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Sold to a nice BCA Member


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Close thread please


----------

